# Next Project



## Ed (Oct 22, 2013)

Brain for your next project we need to make one of these. Ed


----------



## cobweb81 (Oct 22, 2013)

That looks like fun. They came up with some crazy things back in the day.


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Oct 22, 2013)

why not this one


----------



## Ed (Apr 22, 2014)

Is any body building the Tom Thumb that's in Live Steam magazine? I plan on starting as soon as I get some material. Ed


----------



## vascon2196 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am not and probably never will but I have been reading along since the article began. What an amazing job they have done mixing up the photo's with CAD images. I have learned several techniques just from reading their build notes.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Ed (May 3, 2014)

I have some pictures of my engine so far. Ed


----------



## Ed (May 15, 2014)

This is how I built the pedestals.


----------



## Ed (May 22, 2014)

The pedestals are finished.


----------



## Ed (May 29, 2014)

The grate supports are finished.


----------



## Ed (May 29, 2014)

The start of the couplings.Cast iron.


----------



## Ed (Jun 10, 2014)

The coupling's are finished.


----------



## Ed (Jun 19, 2014)

The plates are to size. They are made up of 3/16 " sheet pilling for seawalls. wasn't wide enough so had to have them welded up to size. Keeps getting bigger.


----------



## tms6401 (Jun 26, 2014)

Another interesting project coming to life.

Watching with interest.

tms


----------



## Ed (Jul 9, 2014)

After 2 weeks of milling, 5 1/4"x 5 3/4" x .350 deep ,020 at a time. The ash pan is finished. The pan size is 6" x 6 1/2" x 1/2 ".


----------



## robcas631 (Jul 10, 2014)

Outstanding! I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Ed (Jul 22, 2014)

The grate is finished. This is how I set up to make all the parts the same size and the holes in the proper places.


----------



## vascon2196 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very unique project...coming along great!!!


----------



## Ed (Aug 2, 2014)

From this piece of cast iron to the 8 journal boxes.


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2014)

A little time out from life things to repair my metal saw. The nut that moves the vice jaw broke at the threads. My first try to weld cast iron. Just a little machinating then ready to start cutting out the wheels.


----------



## Ed (Sep 7, 2014)

This is how I made the wheels. One down 7 more to go.


----------



## Ed (Sep 17, 2014)

The wheels ans axles are finished. Now making the blanks for the gears.


----------



## Ed (Sep 27, 2014)

How my gear blanks were made before my lesson. After all this is a hobby and I'm in it to learn. Pic 1 turning the gear blanks. Pic 2 repairing the blanks.I made to the wrong size was able to salvage all blanks. pic 3 the material I used all cast iron. No pic of distorting the blanks when my set up to cut the teeth failed.


----------



## Ed (Oct 10, 2014)

The transmission is finished.


----------



## Ed (Oct 14, 2014)

The wheels and axles are installed.It keeps getting bigger.Looking like something now.Sorry photo's aren't too good,flash on auto sometimes don't work well.


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 14, 2014)

Great build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ed (Oct 23, 2014)

The wheel cranks are finished. The jig in the magazine is a very good idea. Even tho I have a rotor table I used the jig to make the parts. The jig is wearth the price of the magazine.


----------



## Ed (Nov 13, 2014)

1/4ing the wheels.


----------



## Ed (Nov 13, 2014)

A lot of steps and time to make these small parts. Now just waiting on the next Live Steam magazine to make the next parts.


----------



## Ed (Jan 20, 2015)

The parts for the pump. Just need to to drill the small holes in the pins then put the pump together.


----------



## Jyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Ed,

Tom Thumb is coming right a long, and it's looking good. It's a shame that it takes two months for every issue to come out, but I guess it gives lots of time to build the parts.

I just started getting the live steam 2 issues ago, and I am amazed at the Tom Thumb plans. I even want to build it myself, but I have kind of put it on hold for right now, as getting all the back issues is kind of expensive.

But yours is coming along nicely,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Ed (Jan 23, 2015)

Jon These plans and instructions are the best I've ever used. You can't go wrong with then.Get the first mag. of the series build throes parts then the next mag. and so forth. Ed


----------



## Jyman (Jan 23, 2015)

Very true, I guess I could do one issue at a time, I just know I'm 8 issues behind and at $11 a issue with out shipping. All at once it was going to be expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Jyman (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Ed, 

I was just looking over the blueprints I already have and I was wondering what size of boiler the Tom Thumb is going to end up with?


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## Ed (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't know the size of the boiler. I haven't receiver that part of the plans yet. Maybe by the end of the year. Ed


----------



## Ed (Mar 5, 2015)

The parts from this mouths mag and the pump is put together. Now need to wait till May's mag for more plans.


----------



## Jyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Looks good, how much water can you pump with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------

